# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  strach

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 18 lat i nigdy tego nie robilam. Jednak naczytałam się wielu artykułów dotyczących tego, że bedac dziewica można zajsc w ciążę. Stąd moje pytanie. Czy jeżeli wydzielina chlopaka(nie sperma) znalazła sie przy wejściu, za lechtaczka, to czy możliwe że plemniki dostały się do macicy i doszło do zapłodnienia? 
Okres mam dopiero za dwa tygodnie, a na test też za wczesnie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie tak w ciążę nie zajdziesz, ale na przyszłość uważajcie i  zabezpieczajcie się chociażby prezerwatywą  :Smile:

----------

